# port size help



## vkrandoff (Feb 29, 2008)

hi i am newish to the forum and i built a speaker box for my 15 in rockford xlc and can't figure out what size port hole to make .. was woundering if any pros here would know what size port to make and wheather i should make it round or rectangle.. the box deminsions are 24''wide x 17''long x 17'' high volume is 4.01 cu\ft .. if someone could help me it would be great..........


----------

